# omondo



## ARadauer (5. Jul 2007)

hallo hab mir heute mal omondo uml angesehn. hat ein sehr nettes java2uml feature.
hat jemand damit bereits erfahrungen gesammelt, das tool zeigt mir meien packages und die abhängigkeiten an. mit rechter maustaste auf ein packate und create class diagramm, kann mich mir dann ein klassendiagram, des packages und abhängigen packages erstellen.

jedoch wünsch ich mir ein klassendiagramm mit allen klassen meines projekt, kennt sich jemand mit dem tool aus? wie kann ich das machen?

danke


----------



## reibi (5. Jul 2007)

Ich kenn mich nicht aus aber steh auch nicht so auf die ganzen Komerziellen Sachen.

Ne schöne Alternative dazu ist das hier: http://green.sourceforge.net/

Da gibts zwar nich so viele Möglichkeiten aber man kann sogar reEngineering machen...

Probiers doch mal ;-)


----------



## Guest (6. Jul 2007)

danke, werd ich versuchen


----------

